# Door blinds with bottom clip?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most all blinds come with holes in the sides of the bottom rail. Most all blinds come with clips that hold them in place. They look like the top item pictured. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton...lacement-Bracket-Set-10793478563326/310107852 You can buy them separately. They attach to the door at the bottom and hold the blinds in place and keep them from swinging.

OR, you could add a little class to the door and install a rigid frame blind set up. https://www.homedepot.com/p/ODL-22-...Raised-Frame-Around-Glass-BWM226401/100656620


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Even the cheapest vinyl blind at the BORG comes with hold down clip.


The better the blind the better the engineering.


For the most part once you install the hold downs you will never take the time to raise the blind.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Most all blinds come with holes in the sides of the bottom rail. Most all blinds come with clips that hold them in place. They look like the top item pictured. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton...lacement-Bracket-Set-10793478563326/310107852 You can buy them separately. They attach to the door at the bottom and hold the blinds in place and keep them from swinging.
> 
> OR, you could add a little class to the door and install a rigid frame blind set up. https://www.homedepot.com/p/ODL-22-...Raised-Frame-Around-Glass-BWM226401/100656620


Cool never noticed that. Thanks.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Most all blinds come with holes in the sides of the bottom rail. Most all blinds come with clips that hold them in place. They look like the top item pictured. Hampton Bay 1 in. Cordless Vinyl and Aluminum Blind Replacement Bracket Set-10793478563326 - The Home Depot You can buy them separately. They attach to the door at the bottom and hold the blinds in place and keep them from swinging.
> 
> OR, you could add a little class to the door and install a rigid frame blind set up. ODL 22 in. w x 64 in. h Add-On Enclosed Aluminum Blinds White Steel & Fiberglass Doors with Raised Frame Around Glass-BWM226401 - The Home Depot


I have a problem. After I removed the trim around the glass that came with the door... The opening measures 65" tall. I can't find one of these enclosed blinds that is that size.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Try this: ODL White Cordless Add On Enclosed Aluminum Blinds with 1/2 in. Slats, for 25 in. Wide x 66 in. Length Door Windows-BWM256601 - The Home Depot


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You don't take the trim off! There are plastic mounting shims that go under the brackets to project the blind in front the plastic that holds you glass in place.

This is an absolute rip-off price but Amazon has them: Amazon.com: Amazing Drapery Hardware 8 Qty: Mini Blind Bracket Spacer Block/Bracket Extension: Blind and Shade Installation: Home & Kitchen 

I always paid about 25 cents each for them.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> You don't take the trim off! There are plastic mounting shims that go under the brackets to project the blind in front the plastic that holds you glass in place.
> 
> This is an absolute rip-off price but Amazon has them: Amazon.com: Amazing Drapery Hardware 8 Qty: Mini Blind Bracket Spacer Block/Bracket Extension: Blind and Shade Installation: Home & Kitchen
> 
> I always paid about 25 cents each for them.


I would still have the problem of needing to secure the blind at the bottom. I don't see how the ones pictured above would work. Plus, I like the framed blind anyway.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Try this: ODL White Cordless Add On Enclosed Aluminum Blinds with 1/2 in. Slats, for 25 in. Wide x 66 in. Length Door Windows-BWM256601 - The Home Depot


As it turns out, I'm supposed to leave the trim on and temporarily loosen it to get this framed blind on. The measurements are 21 7/8" x 66". I can't find a framed blind to fit that.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> As it turns out, I'm supposed to leave the trim on and temporarily loosen it to get this framed blind on. The measurements are 21 7/8" x 66". I can't find a framed blind to fit that.


I'm not sure what you are measuring or what you are thinking. A framed blind that is added to an existing door must have inside (the frame) measurements greater than the plastic retainer that hold in the glass. I just measured my back full view, 32" wide door. While the visible glass size is somewhere about 22", the outside measurement of the trim is 24". If I were to install a blind on that door I would be looking to buy one at least 25" wide. Allowing for plumbing and clearance I suspect the 27.75 x 68.75 framed blind is the one made for a larger door than a 32" wide. Most likely none of them work with a lever style handle.

As for the spacers I showed you above, you use one on each side at the top and you cut one in half and mount the bottom 2 hold downs.

You may wish to look at the options at Lowes: https://www.lowes.com/pd/ODL-Add-On...-Common-22-in-Actual-22-in-x-38-75-in/3386720


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> I'm not sure what you are measuring or what you are thinking. A framed blind that is added to an existing door must have inside (the frame) measurements greater than the plastic retainer that hold in the glass. I just measured my back full view, 32" wide door. While the visible glass size is somewhere about 22", the outside measurement of the trim is 24". If I were to install a blind on that door I would be looking to buy one at least 25" wide. Allowing for plumbing and clearance I suspect the 27.75 x 68.75 framed blind is the one made for a larger door than a 32" wide. Most likely none of them work with a lever style handle.
> 
> As for the spacers I showed you above, you use one on each side at the top and you cut one in half and mount the bottom 2 hold downs.
> 
> You may wish to look at the options at Lowes: https://www.lowes.com/pd/ODL-Add-On...-Common-22-in-Actual-22-in-x-38-75-in/3386720


Here is a picture of the back of one of those type of add-on blinds. The measurements of my trim at 21 7/8" x 66"


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Then you are probably SOL. The wider frame / blind would be fine but will most likely interfere with door handle.

If you can dtermine the MFG, you might be able to replace the IGU with one that has the blind between the glass panes.


----------

